# FREE Avy Awareness clinic (2/1)



## Powder_Tracker (Dec 28, 2005)

Jax is hosting a free Avy Awareness clinic put on by Alpine World Ascents Thurs Feb 1st at 6:00


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*where?*

sorry if i'm completely clueless, but where?

jax = ?

thanks in advance -S


----------



## Powder_Tracker (Dec 28, 2005)

Jax Outdoor Gear is in Fort Collins, CO on the North side of town.

1200 N. College Ave

Call if you have any questions (970) 231-7933


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I'd like to hit that. Anyone want to carpool from Boulder?

Dave

davidhfrank (AT) comcast.net


----------



## Powder_Tracker (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Dave,
Just wanted to give you a heads up about the clinic.
It should last about an hour and highlight how to recognize avalanche terrain and differentiate the different types of avalanches.
There are some pretty amazing pictures and movies.
Also Beacon, Shovel, Probe packages will be 10% off.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks. Anyone want to join me?

Dave


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

anyone make it to this? I bailed due to roads and family. I would like to attend something else if anyone knows of something similiar.

D


----------

